# view.atdmt.com spyware removal



## r_o_b_e_r_t

finally found the root of this spyware. go to regedit search for atlassolutions. i removed it and that fixed the problem.


----------



## ACTU

So how did you do it?


----------



## r_o_b_e_r_t

click start menu/select run/type regedit in search box/click on my computer to highlight it/on the menu at top of page click edit/scroll down to find and click it/type atlassolutions in the search box/in the menu that appears you will see a folder named atlassolutions.com/click on this and the values show up on the right side of the page/double click on each value shown and delete the values that show up in the box that comes up/when you finish this go back to the folder atlassolutions in the left column right click on it and select delete

you will also see a folder above it named atdmt/deleted its values in the same manner and then delete the atdmt folder. prest, gone.

I have never had a problem removing things in my reg. in this manner but many do. Some have lost their entire system, this is just a warning everyone gives to cover their _ _ _ _ if something goes wrong.

I also use this same process when i use freeware programs that will find your problem but will not fix them unless you buy the program. I let it disclose the name of the problems then i go to regedit, find it and remove it myself.

hope this helps


----------



## r_o_b_e_r_t

woops...presto, gone


----------



## r_o_b_e_r_t

until the spyware programs update to stop this spyware you will probably have to do this a few times. In the mean-time open internet explorer/click on tools menu/internet options/ privacy/ sites / type in atdmt.com/then block


----------



## ACTU

Thanks for that great info.


----------



## trish4prez

r_o_b_e_r_t said:


> finally found the root of this spyware. go to regedit search for atlassolutions. i removed it and that fixed the problem.


Any new recommedations for this? I have several users getting this when clicking on various websites. I couldn't find any reference to atlassolutions in the registry or anywhere else on any of the PCs. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Shapeshft

Thanks for this info. I tried what was suggested but am still having trouble, even after rebooting. It shows up most when I am using yahoo mail. If I click something in yahoo mail or sometimes just roll over the screen with my mouse, I will be redirected to a Dell Search Page, the kind powered by Google, which will then say:

_Sorry, we couldn't find http://view.atdmt.com/MSR/iview/yhxxxlam0010000079msr/direct%3Bwi.728%3Bhi.90/01/%3Ftime" _

or something very similar.

What do I do now?


----------



## CrazyRussian

I searched my registry... couldn't find atlassolutions, but I still have problems with view.atdmt.com


----------



## trish4prez

Try looking in the Add-ons for CBrowserHelper object and disabling it. 

In IE 6.0 go to Tools, Internet Options, Programs. Choose the Manage Add-on's button. In the list that comes up, find CBrowserHelper under names and highlight it(the publisher should be Dell). Then select "disable" in the "Settings" box on the bottom left side. OK three times and close Explorer.


----------



## epicac

I couldn't find atlassolutions in the reg or or CBrowserHelper in the add-ons. I did find CBHO object, but suspect this is unrelated. The view.atdmt.com is still annoying. I have it blocked using ZoneLabs ZoneAlarm Security Suite, but some sites don't load properly or just hang without enabling the site.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Killerbuz

Man this was a pesky one, but i finally got rid of the atdmt redirector. I tried all the spyware removers i could get and tried in safe mode with no results. I finally figured it out after a couple of days.

It lies in your hidden temp folder......you'd think that it would be in the cookies folder and could be cleaned out but it's not.

So here's the fix

click start and then run ....Type %temp%
A folder will show up and it will have many temp files in it. 

Now you don't see the pesky file your looking for right now, but bear with me. let's do this for fun. 

Click on view _-> select all and push your delete button. All these files are gone right? Nope. Now I want you to go to tools and then click on folder options. I want you to go to the view tab and go down to the radio button show hidden files and folders and select it.

Now you should see a file that says altasdmt or something like that. I want you to highlight that file and delete it also.

Now go back and reverse the hidden file types stuff and you should be good to go. I know I finally am


----------



## halo2914

It worked for once, but when i restarted the system...the redirect was again there.


----------



## halo2914

ctBrowserhelper fixed it for me :up:


----------

